# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Río Sena 2006

## F. Lázaro

Aquí dejo un par de fotos del Río Sena, tomadas en un viaje en 2006.

La primera foto es desde el tercer piso de la Torre Eiffel.
La segunda, desde el primer piso creo.
La tercera, es mirando hacia el Louvre, junto al Pont Neuf.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

